# Schmetterlinge 2017



## Digicat (9. Apr. 2017)

Servus

Dann eröffne ich für 2017 einen neuen Thread ...

Heute gefunden ... 

Das Waldbrettspiel lag gut getarnt durch Rindenmulch in der Sonne

  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## trampelkraut (7. Juli 2017)

Habe auch einen erwischt.


----------



## ina1912 (6. Aug. 2017)

Hallo miteinander! 
heute habe ich ihn endlich mal erwischt, den __ schwalbenschwanz! 
    
natürlich nur mit dem handy, aber er ist zu erkennen. 
lg Ina


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Sep. 2017)

Hallo,

der Schmetterlingsstrauch verliert jetzt seine letzten Blüten.


----------



## troll20 (9. Sep. 2017)

Hier schwirren auch noch welche rum, aber es werden weniger. 
Woran das wohl liegt


----------



## kaninchenzuechter (30. Sep. 2017)

Hier muß ich auch meinen Senf dazu geben!
          
Gruß Dieter


----------



## kaninchenzuechter (30. Sep. 2017)

Ich habe noch mehr
         


Leider werden die Namen der Bilddateien nicht angezeigt. So haben meine Falter keinen Namen.
Kann mit bitte jeman helfen und die Namen der Falter von 1 - 10 aufschreiben?


----------



## kaninchenzuechter (1. Okt. 2017)

Liebe Naturfreunde, da Euch meine Bilder gefallen haben gibt es heute noch einen Nachschlag.

Es sind nicht alles Schmetterlinge aber es ist auf alle Fälle was fürs Auge.

  
Wer wird mir da beim Anblick des Juwels unter der Käfern (* Rosenkäfer)* schon widersprechen?
Ich sammle immer die Engelinge ein und lege sie zum restlichem Kompost, wenn ich meinen Kompost erneuere.

  
Bald kommt die kalte Jahreszeit. Dann warten wir auf die erste Frühlingsbotschaft, die uns der * Zitronenfalter* bringt.

  
Manchmal könnte man aus der Haut fahren! Der * Schwalbenschwanz *kann es und braucht dazu nur wenige Sekunden.

  
Bis der *Schwalbenschwanz *allerdings am Schmetterlingsflieder erscheint, braucht er seine Zeit. Erst müssen die Flügel trocknen.

  
Ein richtiges Monster ist die* Hornissenschwebefliege*. Mit eine Länge von 22mm ist sie nicht zu übersehen.

  
Der* Pfauenauge* ist neben dem __ Admiral hier unser häufigster Schmetterling.

  
Mit dem*  Landkärtchen* wollen wir unser Nachschlag beenden.



Gruß Dieter


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Dieter,
Du hast da sehr schöne Bilder eingestellt ! Ich sehe im vorletzten Beitrag einen Buchsbaumzünsler vor dem Adfmiral und Deinen weiteren Bildern. Ich hänge mal drei Bilder an: Kohlweißling, __ Tagpfauenauge und Feuerfalter.


----------



## ina1912 (1. Okt. 2017)

der feuerfalter sieht ja interessant aus! hab ich noch nie bewusst gesehen, wo ist der heimisch?
lg Ina


----------



## Digicat (1. Okt. 2017)

kaninchenzuechter schrieb:


> Hier muß ich auch meinen Senf dazu geben!
> Anhang anzeigen 192667 Anhang anzeigen 192668 Anhang anzeigen 192669 Anhang anzeigen 192670 Anhang anzeigen 192671
> Gruß Dieter





kaninchenzuechter schrieb:


> Ich habe noch mehr
> Anhang anzeigen 192672 Anhang anzeigen 192673 Anhang anzeigen 192674 Anhang anzeigen 192675 Anhang anzeigen 192676
> 
> 
> ...




__ C-Falter
Skabiosen- oder __ Hummelschwärmer
__ Ochsenauge
__ Segelfalter
__ Kaisermantel

? eventuell eine Eulenart

__ Admiral

Bläuling

__ Distelfalter & __ Tagpfauenauge

Kaisermantel
Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## kaninchenzuechter (10. Okt. 2017)

Was für eine Raupe?
Liebe Naturfreunde

Ich bin gestern von einer einwöchigen Reise aus Polen zurückgekehrt. Ich war in den schönsten Gebieten Polens so u.a. den Waldkarpaten. Leider ist das nicht mehr das Polen, dass ich aus vergangenen Jahrzehnten kenne. Die Landwirtschaft wird hauptsächlich durch Monokultur geprägt. (Maisanbau). Da wir von hier aus öfters nach Polen fahren (Ich wohne hier an der Nähe von Polen im Lausitzer Biosphärenreservat ) sah ich , dass auch in Getreidefeldern massiv Unkrautbekämpfungsmittel eingesetzt wird. Wen wunderts daher, dass ich während meiner Reise nicht einen einzigen Schmetterling zu Gesicht bekam. Nicht nur in der Landwirtschaft sondern auch in den Vorgärten wurden die „Segnungen“ aus den Westen übernommen. Für Hecken wird fast ausschließlich der Lebensbaum verwendet und nur ein rasierter Rasen ist ein schöner Rasen!

Als ich gestern ankam ging ich sofort in den Garten. Ich fand zwar nur noch Pfauenaugen und Admirale aber es waren reichlich vorhanden.(Über ein Dutzend)

Die Sache mit den Lebensbaum scheint auch bei uns modern zu werden. Mein Nachbar hat aber noch eine schöne Ligusterhecke. Mit der imposanten Raupe des Ligusterschwärmers kann ich leider nicht dienen doch ich habe eine andere Raupe dieses Jahr gesehen. Leider ist sie schnell weg gekrochen. Ich zeige Euch ein Bild dieser Raupe, dass ich vor einigen Jahren erstellte. Nach langer Zeit habe ich auf der Wiese für meine Kaninchenheu wieder eine __ Kreuzotter gesehen. Darauf hin nahm ich immer meinen Fotoapparat mit. Die Kreuzotter habe ich nicht mehr gesehen. Dafür diese Raupe.
  
Was mag das für eine Raupe sein?

Den Feuerfalter habe ich bei uns auch noch nicht gesehen. Ist es möglich das er auf kalkhaltigem Boden lebt?

Danke Helmut für Deinen __ Kaisermantel. Ich hatte nicht gewusst, dass sich die Geschlechter so unterscheiden. Ich dachte schon, zwei unterschiedliche Arten wollen sich paaren.

Beim Bläuling, den meine Tochter fotografiert hat, war ich mir auch nicht sicher. Von der Seite sieht er schöner aus.
  
Die Nr. 4 in der zweiten Reihe müsste der große Fuchs sein. Hier ist noch ein zweites Bild.
  
Nicht nur der große sonder der kleine Fuchs waren hier vor der Wende sehr häufig. Genau wie der Trauermantel und das __ Blutströpfchen sind sie hier fast verschwunden. Vieles, was hier in der Lausitz nach der Wende geschieht, hat mit Naturschutz nichts mehr zu tun. Dabei denke ich auch an den Umgang mit den Wölfen. Doch ich will hier nicht politisch werden, möglich dass es im Forum nicht erwünscht ist und mache erst mal Schluss:

Gruß Dieter


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Okt. 2017)

Hallo,
das mit dem kalkhaltigen Boden mag zutreffen, da unser Boden sehr nährstoffreich (lehm- und kalkhaltig) ist. Bei dem Feuerfalter handelt es sich um den kleinen Feuerfalter. Ich hatte mich gefreut, diesen Schmetterling einordnen zu können. Früher habe ich den vermutlich unter "Fuchs" oder "__ C-Falter" abgetan. Mir ist er erst jetzt im Spätsommer/Herbst aufgefallen, vielleicht sind die ersten Generationen unscheinbarer.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Okt. 2017)

Hi Dieter,

die dicke Raupe ist ein __ Weinschwärmer,

obs allerdings nun eine vom kleinen Weinschwärmer oder vom mittleren Weinschwärmer ist kann man so net erkennen

der große Fuchs ist schon ein kleiner,. Beim großen Fuchs sind die weißen Felder auf den Vorderflügeln bei weitem nicht so lang wie die schwarzen wodurch der Zwischenraum zwischen den schwarzen Feldern an der Flügelkante zu ca. 2/3 mir dem rotbraun der Flügel ausgefärbt ist. Auch die Hinterkanten der Flügel (der dunkle Rand mit den kleinen blauen Felderchern sind beim großen Fuchs nicht so farbkräftig ausgebildet

MfG Frank


----------



## Goldkäferchen (1. Juli 2018)

Hallo,
ich hole mal einen alten Thread wieder her.
Habe seit Jahren wieder einen __ Schwalbenschwanz im Garten gesehen.
Habt ihr dies Jahr auch so viele Kohlweißlinge?
LG und schönen Sonntag noch
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Juli 2018)

Hi Käferchen,

ja, hier sind verschiedene __ Weißlinge dieses Jahr auch wieder sehr häufig zu sehen. Die ganzen letzten Jahre waren sie in der Gemarkung so gut wie "ausgestorben", da sah man gerade mal 1-2 im Jahr

warme, trockene, sonnige Jahre sind übrigens sehr förderlich für das Gro der Schmetterlinge

am Dienstag hatte ich mal die Keltenfürsten am Glauberg besucht und auch ne Runde über das ehemalige Siedlungsgebiet auf dem Gipfelplateau gemacht. Der dort blühende Mager-/Trockenrasen wimmelte von Schmetterlingen, Schwalbenschwänze waren da sogar im Dutzend unterwegs


----------



## pema (5. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
Frank - auch wenn sie bei dir zu Dutzenden unterwegs waren...mir geht es da eher wie Goldkäferchen. Seit Jahren / ich will nicht lügen/ seit Jahrzehnten habe ich keinen __ Schwalbenschwanz mehr gesehen. Nicht hier im Ruhrpott.
Dieses Jahr besucht zumindest einer (aber die sehen sich ja ziemlich ähnlich) regelmäßig unseren Garten. Heute war ich endlich mal schnell genug an der Kamera.
      
Premiere bei uns ist auch der regelmäßige Besuch eines Taubenschwänzchens. Den hoffe ich noch mit der Kamera erwischen zu können.

Und Kohlweißlinge gibt es dieses Jahr bei uns auch in Hülle und Fülle.

petra


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Juli 2018)

Hallo Frank,
ich glaube, heute auch einen __ Schwalbenschwanz zwischen den Tagpfauenaugen und Kohlweißlingen gesehen zu haben. Richtig stillgehalten hat nur ein "Südfrüchte-Verformer".


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Juli 2018)

vorhin hab ich in den letzen Sonenstrahlen am Baggersee endlichmal ein stillhaldnden __ C-Falter vor die Linse bekommen (und somit mal wieder einen neuen Beutrag fürsLexukon verfasseen können)


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Juli 2018)

ips,
 ich glaube ich muß mal shauen was mein Blutucker machgt


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Juli 2018)

Die wollen einfach nicht sitzen bleiben


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Juli 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Die wollen einfach nicht sitzen bleiben
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 200912 Anhang anzeigen 200913



Hi Roland,

würde ich vermutlich auch net wenn man als __ Distelfalter laufend __ Disteln faltet

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (9. Juli 2018)

Hier möchtet jemand auch mal ein Falter werden:
    

Wenn ich mich nicht irre ,eine __ Ahorn- Rindeneule.


----------



## RKurzhals (12. Juli 2018)

Apropos Eulen,
einen Ligusterschwärmer hatte ich vor kurzem gepostet. Heute kam mir ein Tagfalter vor die Linse, und zwar ein Schachbrett.


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Juli 2018)

... abhängen.... im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes...


----------



## Majestic222 (27. Dez. 2018)

Hier ein paar Farbkleckser zur tristen Winterzeit...


----------



## Goldkäferchen (17. Aug. 2019)

Hallo, mal eine Frage ins Forum:
Weiß jemand, wie dieser Schmetterling heißt?  Bei einem Ausflug zur Roßtrappe im Harz fotografiert.
Liebe Grüße
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Majestic222 (17. Aug. 2019)

Hallo Goldkaeferchen, 

es handelt sich hier um den "Russischen Bären"
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russischer_Bär


----------



## Goldkäferchen (17. Aug. 2019)

Danke Majestic 222


----------



## Majestic222 (18. Aug. 2019)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Danke Majestic 222


Gerne! 
Hab diesen nämlich auch erst kürzlich bei uns gesehen, leider ohne Kamera.


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Aug. 2019)

Moin zusammen,
in diesem Jahr haben wir zuhauf '__ Distelfalter', dazu reichlich '__ Admiral' und '__ Zitronenfalter'.
Gab es im letzten Jahr erstmalig sogar '__ Taubenschwänzchen', habe ich in diesem Jahr nicht ein einziges bis dato gesehen :-(


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Aug. 2019)

__ Distelfalter und __ Admiral sind hier auch dieses Jahr viele zu sehen ebenso __ Tagpfauenauge und __ Zitronenfalter. Dagegen sind heuer aber nur wenige kleine Füchse unterwegs weil deren Raupen einen massiven Schlupfwespenbefall aufwiesen

MfG Frank


----------



## Wetterleuchten (20. Aug. 2019)

Nach über zehn Jahren endlich mal wieder in den Alpen gewesen und auch ein paar schöne Schmetterlinge erwischt. Mit der Bestimmung bin ich mir allerdings nicht so ganz sicher.
Die "Alpinisten", also die, die wir über 2000 m Höhe trafen:

Mohrenfalter (E. nivalis?)

 

Alpenwidderchen

 

Etwas tiefer ein Reseda-Weißling? unterhalb vom Gotthard, Tessiner Seite

 

Und noch ein paar "Tiefländer"

Dukaten-Feuerfalter?

 

Dieser sehr anhängliche Mohrenfalter

 

Perlmuttfalter?


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Aug. 2019)

.... lief da doch gestern 'was Schwarzes' rasant schnell über die Wiese,
eine unserer Hündinnen machte mich darauf aufmerksam.
Dann mal flugs auf den Tisch gesetzt zwecks besserer Fotomöglichkeit....
ein zukünftiges __ Tagpfauenauge, hatte ich so auch noch nicht gesehen...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Aug. 2019)

Hi Beate,

oben die beiden orangen auf dem __ Wasserdost sind Kaisermäntel (gehören aber auch zu den Permuttfaltern)

MfG Frank


----------

